# HO Opening Day Pheasant Hunt!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.huntohio.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2095


When: Nov 3 2006, 11am - 2 pm
Where: Deer Creek Wildlife Area - Road D62 (see map below) Signs will be posted.

What:

HuntOhio.net is going to be providing a FREE lunch to the opening day pheasant hunters!

We will provide:

Littlekings famous Hot Dogs
Adkins angus Hamburgers
Ice Cold Bottled Water
Swollengoats Famous Baked Beans
and all the fixins!

Stop by, say hi, and get something good and warm to eat!


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I am new to this site but sounds like a good 
idea to stop by and meet some of the members.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

stop by and say hi! gonna be fun!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks to everyone who showed! it was nice to put some names to faces!


----------

